# Formula Cura entlüften



## Heinzelnorth (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo, ich möchte mir eine Cura zulegen, finde aber weder auf der Formula Seite noch irgendwo anders eine Anleitung zum entlüften. Auch wird in den Internetshops nirgends ein Entlüftungsset angeboten oder aber es steht immer dabei, dass dies nicht für die Cura zu gebrauchen ist.

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch zu blöd für die Suche.....

Falls dies so sein sollte, bitte ich um Erhellung.

Danke und Grüße 
Peter


----------



## Deleted 291825 (16. Juni 2017)

Schreib uns eine Email auf [email protected] , dann können wir dir das Manual zukommen lassen.
auf Grund der Neustrukturierung der Homepage stehen noch nicht alle Manuals zum download bereit.
Bleedingkit und Mineralöl sind, wie bisher alle Ersatzteilen und Zubehör, über jeden Händler - ob online oder lokal - bestellbar.
wenn etwas nicht gelistet ist, bedeudet es nicht, dass es dies nicht gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockrider (7. Juli 2017)

Heinzelnorth schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte mir eine Cura zulegen, finde aber weder auf der Formula Seite noch irgendwo anders eine Anleitung zum entlüften. Auch wird in den Internetshops nirgends ein Entlüftungsset angeboten oder aber es steht immer dabei, dass dies nicht für die Cura zu gebrauchen ist.
> Vielleicht bin ich aber auch zu blöd für die Suche.....
> Falls dies so sein sollte, bitte ich um Erhellung.
> Danke und Grüße
> Peter



Hi Peter,

hier findest Du eine bebilderte Anleitung zum Entlüften der Cura: https://www.bike-components.de/blog/2017/05/entlueften-einer-formula-bremse/


----------



## Heinzelnorth (7. Juli 2017)

Danke an Rockrider, hatte das Thema gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.
Allerdings müssen die Kollegen von bc sich verschieben haben. 2 Stunden benötigt man zum entlüften??!


----------



## Rockrider (7. Juli 2017)

2 Stunden erscheinen mir in der Tat auch deutlich zu lang, das wird ein Fehler sein.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (7. Juli 2017)

Den Link kannten wir noch gar nicht.

generell gut beschrieben, jedoch ist ein massiver Fehler in der BC-Anleitung vorhanden.
es wir IMMER erst die untere Spritze entfernt und das System am Sattel verschlossen, bevor die Obere entfernt wird.
dies gilt eigentlich so ziemlich für alle Bremsen und Hersteller.
Vorteil hiervon -> sobald der Bremssattel verschlossen ist, kann der Druckpunkt vor Abschluss der Prozedur überprüft werden, ob die Arbeit bis dahin von Erfolg gekrönt war.
die am Geber angeschlossene Spritze ist in diesem Falle lediglich eine Vergrößerung des AGB´s und theoretisch ein funktionierendes System.

auch raten wir von der Verwendung von Bremsenreiniger ab, da dieser Dichtungen schädigen kann.
wir empfehlen Isopropyl-Alkohol.
und 2 Stunden erscheinen mir persönlich auch etwas zu lange 

Edit: mein geäußerter Kritikpunkt wurde nach kurzer Rücksprache mit den Jungs von BC geändert. Passt nun


----------



## superseven78 (17. August 2017)

Gibt es bei der Cura ein vorgeschriebenes Intervall bezüglich des Wechsels des Mineralöls?
Bei den "alten" mit DOT befüllten Formula Bremsen lag dieses ja bei nur einem Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (17. August 2017)

superseven78 schrieb:


> Gibt es bei der Cura ein vorgeschriebenes Intervall bezüglich des Wechsels des Mineralöls?
> Bei den "alten" mit DOT befüllten Formula Bremsen lag dieses ja bei nur einem Jahr.



es gibt und gab nie eine Vorschrift des jährlichen Bremsflüssigkeitswechsels.
wir empfehlen jedoch die Bremsflüssigkeit (gilt für alle entsprechenden Bremsen), jährlich zu tauschen, um Folgefehlerbilder vorzubeugen.
(Bremsen machen unter Wärme zu, etc pp...)
jedoch sollte Bremsflüssigkeit spätestens nach zwei Jahren getauscht werden.

für Mineralöl gilt ebenfalls die Empfehlung, das Fluid in regelmäßigen Abständen zu wechseln, da sich auch in Mineralölbremsen Wasser ansammelt, welches die Funktion der Bremse beeinträchtigen kann.


----------



## scotty03 (5. April 2018)

Hallo, weiß einer, wo ich Ersatzteile für die cura herbekomme? Ich möchte die Leitung kürzen, und benötige die Olive und den insert pin. 
Oder kann ich die von Shimano verwenden? 

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 291825 (6. April 2018)

scotty03 schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß einer, wo ich Ersatzteile für die cura herbekomme? Ich möchte die Leitung kürzen, und benötige die Olive und den insert pin.
> Oder kann ich die von Shimano verwenden?
> 
> Gruß



Das Kürzungskit kannst du, wie alle anderen Ersatzteile auch, über jeden Fachhändler bestellen.
Bitte nur das originale Kit verwenden - alle anderen führen zu Undichtigkeit und lassen die Leitung aufquellen


----------



## SwabianBiker (15. April 2018)

Hy, ist ein "blubber" Geräusch von der Bremse nach harten Bremsvorgängen normal? Es hört sich an wie eine kochende Flüssigkeit, bremskraft Verlust hab ich allerdings keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RodseFoll (8. Mai 2018)

So, meine Cura ist soeben -nach einer Odyssee bei dhl- endlich eingetroffen. Sieht bislang sehr gut aus, fühlt sich wertig an und ich freu mich drauf.
Ich hab mir direkt ein Bleedkit (original Formula) mitbestellt, hier fehlt allerdings der im Entlüftungsvideo gezeigte Bleedblock. 
Jetzt hab ich noch ein Set von bleedkit.de rumliegen, welches ich mal für die Guide gekauft habe. Dessen Bleedblock soll "universal" sein. Kann ich diesen verwenden oder gibt es da hinsichtlich der Maße Vorbehalte?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (8. Mai 2018)

wenn der Bleedblock breit genug ist, die Kolben komplett (plan) im Gehäuse zu sichern, kannst du alles hernehmen, was rein passt.
zu schmal sollte es halt nicht sein (Shimano-Bleedblock z.B.), da sonst das System überfüllt werden kann.


----------



## RodseFoll (8. Mai 2018)

Okay super, sowas dacht ich mir schon. Ich wollt nur sicher gehen. Muchas Gracias


----------



## madpat (26. Juni 2018)

Hi,

habe gestern meine Cura entlüftet, aber hatte leider nicht den gewünschten Erfolg. 
Nach dem ersten Mal hatte ich gar keinen Druckpunkt, nach dem zweiten Mal ist einer da, aber nicht so wie am Vorderrad.
Als ich den Sattel wieder verschlossen hatte, war ein Druckpunkt da. Erst nachdem ich die Spritze am Geber entfernt hatte war der Druckpunkt wieder etwas weicher. Woran könnte das liegen?
Ich habe einen Bleedblock ähnlich dem von Trickstuff verwendet, d.h. mit 10 mm Breite. Ist das eventuell zu schmal und es könnte daran liegen?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (26. Juni 2018)

madpat schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe gestern meine Cura entlüftet, aber hatte leider nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.
> Nach dem ersten Mal hatte ich gar keinen Druckpunkt, nach dem zweiten Mal ist einer da, aber nicht so wie am Vorderrad.
> ...



am Bleedblock liegt es in keinem Falle.
kannst du deine Arbeitsschritte im Detail wiedergeben?


----------



## madpat (26. Juni 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> am Bleedblock liegt es in keinem Falle.
> kannst du deine Arbeitsschritte im Detail wiedergeben?



Ja, kann es versuchen. Ich habe zwei Mal entlüftet. Beim ersten Mal habe ich mit Sicherheit etwas falsch gemacht, weil ich danach überhaupt keinen Druckpunkt mehr hatte. Beim zweiten Mal bin ich dann wie folgt vorgegangen:

1) Gefüllte Spritze am Bremssattel anschließen
2) Spritze mit ca. 5 ml Mineralöl am Geber anschließen (Geber waagrecht gestellt)
3) Neues Mineralöl vom Bremssattel zum Geber gedrückt, bis in der Spritze am Sattel nur noch 5 ml waren
4) Unterdruck am Sattel erzeugt, zwischendurch immer wieder in der Spritze am Geber nachgedrückt
5) Unterdruck am Geber erzeugt, zwischendurch immer wieder in der Spritze am Sattel nachgedrückt 
6) Schritt 4 und 5 so lange wiederholt bis keine Luft mehr kam. Dann zur Sicherheit noch ein paar mal Unterdruck am Sattel erzeugt
7) Spritze am Sattel entfernt und Öffnung mit Schraube verschlossen
8) Druckpunkt am Lenker getestet... War nach 2-3 Mal Pumpen da und war i.O.
9) Bremshebel gezogen und gleichzeitig an der Spritze am Geber gedrückt
10) Unterdruck an der Spritze am Geber erzeugt, dann wieder Mineralöl in den Geber gedrückt
11) Schritt 9 und 10 so lange wiederholt bis keine Luft mehr kam
12) Spritze am Geber entfernt und verschlossen

Bei Schritt 12 kam dann auch etwas Mineralöl aus der Entlüftungsbohrung raus... vermutlich weil ich vor dem Entfernen der Spritze nochmal Druck aufs System gegeben habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 291825 (26. Juni 2018)

soweit ganz OK, das Ganze.

wichtig ist (P.6-7), wenn der letzte Schritt Unterdruck erzeugen gewesen ist, diesen aufzuheben.
--> nochmals etwas Öl nach oben, Richtung Geber durchdrücken, bevor der Nehmer verschlossen wird.

Nachdem der Nehmer verschlossen ist kann eine erste Funktionsprüfung erfolgen, indem man den Hebel zieht.
Es MUSS ein definierter DP vorhanden sein, ansonsten ist bis zu diesem Punkt von einem Fehler in der Handhabung auszugehen.

im Anschluss, kann der Geber nochmals, per Unterdruck, entlüftet werden und das war es dann auch schon.

wer eine vollständige Funktionsprüfung machen will, nachdem beide Spritzen entfernt und das System verschlossen ist; entfernt den Bleedblock, packt ein passendes Werkzeug (10er Maulschlüssel z.B.) zwischen den Nehmer (Schlitz für Bremsscheibe) und pumpt beide Kolben bis an das Werkzeug.
beide Kolben müssen bis an das Werkzeug gelangen und es müsste noch ein DP vorhanden sein, wenn beide Kolben am Werkzeug anliegen.
ist dies der Fall, kann man davon ausgehen, dass a) keine Luft mehr im System ist, b) der AGB so voll ist, dass das System mit zunehmenden Belagsverschleiß einwandfrei funktioniert.

(PS: das Werkzeug so breit wählen, dass es den Schlitz restlos ausfüllt - dieses Werkzeug dient lediglich um ein Herausfallen der NK´s aus dem Gehäuse zu vermeiden)


----------



## madpat (26. Juni 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> wichtig ist (P.6-7), wenn der letzte Schritt Unterdruck erzeugen gewesen ist, diesen aufzuheben.
> --> nochmals etwas Öl nach oben, Richtung Geber durchdrücken, bevor der Nehmer verschlossen wird.



Ok, da werde ich nochmal darauf achten. Wenn dann beim Abschrauben der Spritze am Sattel etwas Mineralöl rausläuft (weil ja das System wieder unter Druck gesetzt wurde) ist das aber nicht schlimm?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (26. Juni 2018)

wenn die Überprüfung im Anschluss erfolgreich war, ist es nicht weiter schlimm


----------



## madpat (26. Juni 2018)

Ok... dann werde ich es heute Abend auf ein neues versuchen.

Würde denn so eine Schnellentlüftung (wie von Magura in folgendem Video gezeigt) auch bei der Cura funktionieren? Also mit dem Loch in der Spritze?

https://www.youtube.com/embed/Fbb8G3TCNug


----------



## Deleted 291825 (26. Juni 2018)

madpat schrieb:


> Ok... dann werde ich es heute Abend auf ein neues versuchen.
> 
> Würde denn so eine Schnellentlüftung (wie von Magura in folgendem Video gezeigt) auch bei der Cura funktionieren? Also mit dem Loch in der Spritze?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/Fbb8G3TCNug




nie versucht, halte aber auch nicht viel davon. 
der "normale" Entlüftungsvorgang dauert nicht länger und man muss es eh nur einmal vernünftig machen und hat i.d.R. über die Saison seinen Frieden.


----------



## madpat (26. Juni 2018)

Ok, danke für deine Hilfe!
Werde dann heute Abend mal berichten, ob es geklappt hat.

Nochmal eine Frage zum Bleedblock:
Wenn dieser nur 10 mm stark ist, liegen die Kolben ja nach dem Entlüften (werden dabei ja etwas rausgedrückt) nicht mehr Plan mit dem Gehäuse an. Ich schätze mal, der Spalt bei der Cura ist eher 11 oder 12 mm breit. Sollte ich diese also nach dem Entlüften und vor dem Verschließen der Schraube am Geber nochmal zurückdrücken oder ist das vernachlässigbar?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (26. Juni 2018)

madpat schrieb:


> Ok, danke für deine Hilfe!
> Werde dann heute Abend mal berichten, ob es geklappt hat.
> 
> Nochmal eine Frage zum Bleedblock:
> Wenn dieser nur 10 mm stark ist, liegen die Kolben ja nach dem Entlüften (werden dabei ja etwas rausgedrückt) nicht mehr Plan mit dem Gehäuse an. Ich schätze mal, der Spalt bei der Cura ist eher 11 oder 12 mm breit. Sollte ich diese also nach dem Entlüften und vor dem Verschließen der Schraube am Geber nochmal zurückdrücken oder ist das vernachlässigbar?



das Einfachste wäre, ein passendes Werkzeug zu nehmen und die Kolben sollten plan mit dem Gehäuse abschließen.
ansonsten kannst du die Kolben immer noch zurückdrücken, wenn noch die obere Spritze montiert ist.

->Kurz um: die Kolben sollten bei jeder Bremse, plan mit dem Gehäuse abschließen


----------



## madpat (26. Juni 2018)

Ergebnis des dritten Entlüftens:

Druckpunkt ist da, aber immer noch nicht so hart wie am VR.
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
In einer Anleitung stand, man soll auch mit dem Bremshebel etwas Öl zum Sattel Pumpen. Wenn ich das tue, steigen winzige Luftbläschen in der Geberspritze auf?!

Außerdem spreizt sich mein Sattel, wenn ich den Bleedblock aus Metall eingelegt habe. Ich schätze daraus resultiert der minimal weichere Druckpunkt. Mit Belägen und Scheibe konnte ich das Spreizen nicht erkennen... liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass die Beläge nicht mehr neu sind. Die Schrauben, welche die Sattelhälften verbinden sind fest.

Jemand noch eine Idee?


----------



## madpat (26. Juni 2018)

Ich muss mich leider korrigieren. Der Sattel spreizt sich doch deutlich. Ich glaube auch nicht das Luft im System ist... das liegt ziemlich sicher an der Spreizung. Werde jetzt mal auf auf Propain/Formula/Cosmicsports (?) zugehen und schauen, was sich kurzfristig machen lässt.


----------



## chorge (20. Juli 2018)

Darf ich mal blöd fragen, warum das bei der Cura ähnlich kompliziert wie bei ner SRAM gelöst ist?
Ich kenne von meinen Hopes halt das einfache durchpumpen von oben nach unten bei offenem AGB, in den halt nachgeschüttet wird. Unten nen Schlauch dran, über den das alte DOT in ein Gefäß läuft. Geht easy, und ist sauber... 
Wirklich ernst gemeint: warum so kompliziert mit den Spritzen?? Welche Vorteile ergeben sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillout_KA (17. August 2018)

Gibt es zur Cura keinen passenden Bleedblock? haben das Entlüftungsset gekauft da ist nichts dabei?


----------



## Der Physiker (29. August 2018)

war bei mir beim Kauf der Bremse dabei...
Aber mal was anderes:
Da ich an mehreren Rädern eine Reverb eingebaut habe hatte ich Spritzen mit anschlüssen der Stütze ungenutzt übrig 
und siehe da passt auch zum entlüften der Cura. 
(natürlich wie immer ohen Gewähr ;-) )


----------



## madpat (29. August 2018)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> Gibt es zur Cura keinen passenden Bleedblock? haben das Entlüftungsset gekauft da ist nichts dabei?



Ich habe mir einen Bleedblock ähnlich dem von Trickstuff nachgebaut. Einen 1 cm dicken Stahlstreifen hat normalerweise jeder Schlosser irgendwo rumliegen und kann dir ein Stück absägen. Mit der Dicke ist der Bleedblock praktisch universal nutzbar. Für die Cura müsste es eigentlich etwas dicker sein, aber zum Prüfen des Druckpunkts reicht es aus und man kann ja vor dem Verschließen der Entlüftungsbohrung nochmal die Kolben zurückdrücken.


----------



## burn23 (31. August 2018)

Ich bräuchte auch noch einen Bleedblock für die Cura, welche Stärke sollte der dan haben? 11mm?


----------



## madpat (31. August 2018)

Meiner hat 10 mm (wie der von Trickstuff). Ich schätze 11 oder 12 mm wären nötig, um die Kolben wirklich flach im Gehäuse zu haben. 
Meiner Meinung nach passen 10 mm aber. So kannst du den Bleedblock einlegen, ohne dass du davor die Kolben zurück drücken musst. Nach dem Entlüften drücke ich die Kolben mit dem Bleedblock dann wieder flächig ins Gehäuse.


----------



## MichiP (2. September 2018)

10mm von Trickstuff fallen durch. Hab Alufolie umwickelt dann ging es........


----------



## madpat (2. September 2018)

Einfach mit einer Klammer, Haargummi oder ähnliches fixieren, dann geht das gut.


----------



## Chillout_KA (2. September 2018)

Der originale hat 10,9 mm gemessen, denke also 11mm ...


----------



## iceis (6. September 2018)

madpat schrieb:


> Ich muss mich leider korrigieren. Der Sattel spreizt sich doch deutlich. Ich glaube auch nicht das Luft im System ist... das liegt ziemlich sicher an der Spreizung. Werde jetzt mal auf auf Propain/Formula/Cosmicsports (?) zugehen und schauen, was sich kurzfristig machen lässt.



Wurde eigentlich der Sattel umgetauscht oder was war das Problem gewesen?
Und passen wirklich die Reverbspritzen (bzw. das Gewinde)? weil dann spar ich mir ein extra Kit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (12. September 2018)

Die Cura hat M5 Gewinde zum entlüften. Allerdings muss der Anschluss am Geber sehr schmal sein.


----------



## samilio (17. September 2018)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die Cura hat M5 Gewinde zum entlüften. Allerdings muss der Anschluss am Geber sehr schmal sein.



Die Reverb auch. Wenn der Stutzen einigermaßen lang und dünn ist sollte das passen. 

Ich habe gerade die Leitungen meiner Cura gekürzt und musste beide Bremsen neu entlüften. Das hat auch soweit easy geklappt und der Druckpunkt ist schön definiert. Aber: Beim Öffnen der Schrauben am Nehmer kommt einem erstmal ein Schwall Öl entgegen. Ebenso nach Abschluss der Prozedur beim Abschrauben der Spritze.

Ist das normal so?

Wie gesagt, Druckpunkt fühlt sich gut an..


----------



## hans7 (18. September 2018)

Scheint normal zu sein. Ich habe in Forum schonmal die gleiche Frage gestellt, da mir auch immer Öl entgegen kommt.


----------



## pat (19. September 2018)

War bei mir ebenso. Hinten musste ich 2x entlüften, wohl nicht sauber gearbeitet. Seither unauffällig und gut.


----------



## FJ836 (19. September 2018)

Welches Mineralöl verwendet Ihr den für die Cura?

Nur das Originale (extrem teure) Formula Öl oder gibts auch Erfahrung bzw. direkte Vergleiche mit anderen Ölen (Shimano, Magura, Trickstuff) ...


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (2. Januar 2019)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Welches Mineralöl verwendet Ihr den für die Cura?
> 
> Nur das Originale (extrem teure) Formula Öl oder gibts auch Erfahrung bzw. direkte Vergleiche mit anderen Ölen (Shimano, Magura, Trickstuff) ...



Servus,
würde mich auch mal interessieren.? Müsste demnächst mal meine vordere Cura entlüften und hab Shimano Mineralöl zuhause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smoorface (25. Januar 2019)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Welches Mineralöl verwendet Ihr den für die Cura?
> 
> Nur das Originale (extrem teure) Formula Öl oder gibts auch Erfahrung bzw. direkte Vergleiche mit anderen Ölen (Shimano, Magura, Trickstuff) ...



sollte auch ein anderes funzen.
Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren Belehren.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (25. Januar 2019)

smoorface schrieb:


> sollte auch ein anderes funzen.
> Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren Belehren.



Naja hab jetzt einfach das originale genommen.
Bremse wieder erste Sahne. Sehr zufrieden mit dem problemlosen Entlüften...da kenne ich anderes von meiner RX


----------



## hofschalk (18. Februar 2019)

Weiß jemand wo das Öl lieferbar ist? Die üblichen Webshops durchgeschaut, aber alles derzeit nicht auf Lager. Bräuchte relativ kurzfristig das Öl. Musste die Bremse nach Neuerwerbung kürzen. 

Ist das originale Öl farbig wie Magura/Shimano oder klar?


----------



## madpat (18. Februar 2019)

Das Öl ist klar.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (18. Februar 2019)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo das Öl lieferbar ist? Die üblichen Webshops durchgeschaut, aber alles derzeit nicht auf Lager. Bräuchte relativ kurzfristig das Öl. Musste die Bremse nach Neuerwerbung kürzen.
> 
> Ist das originale Öl farbig wie Magura/Shimano oder klar?




https://www.alltricks.de/F-11939-pr...ZIwbJSCmWlMEhkqRMWmja6GKRuAqynBAaAt-8EALw_wcB


----------



## ]:-> (2. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

hab' mir gerade eine Cura bestellt und bin verwirrt, ob die alten Anschlüsse der Bleedkits für Formula DOT Bremsen auch auf die Cura passen.

Danke euch!


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. März 2019)

Passen nicht.


----------



## tomac7 (28. April 2019)

Bei mir ist hinten trotz Entlüften, der Druckpunkt immer sehr nah am Lenker. Erst wenn ich mehrfach pumpe, wandert der Druckpunkt weiter weg vom Lenker.
Das ist nach kurzer Standzeit immer wieder so.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## madpat (28. April 2019)

Würde nochmal entlüften und schauen ob es besser wird...


----------



## rakoth (29. April 2019)

Mir gehts grad ähnlich mit einem "schlechten" Druckpunkt. Habe meine Cura 2 Nehmer auf Cura 4 umgerüstet und seit dem ist der Druckpunkt am VR sehr nah am Lenker. Leider ist das Bleed Kit von Bleedkit.de auch ziemlich billig.... Hatte es dann mal mit meinem alten Avid Pro Kit versucht, das passt aber sehr schlecht am Nehmer...
Gestern nochmal neu entlüftet, bis wirklich gar keine Blasen mehr irgendwo aufsteigen. Nachdem ich den Nehmer verschlossen habe, am Geber oben nochmal Öl nachgedruckt. Mit dem Bleedblock von Trickstuff (der aber etwas zu klein ist) war der Druckpuntk wie gewünscht. Sobald das Bike aber wieder an der Wand hängt (aufgehängt am VR) ist der Druckpunkt wieder weg oder sehr nah am Lenker. Nur durch mehrfaches Pumpen kommt wieder einer (es ist also irgendwo noch Luft die in den AGB wandert....)

Ich würde ja jetzt auch das Original Formula Kit bestellen um das billige Bleedkit auszuschließen, aber auf den Fotos sieht das für mich nach genau dem gleichen Schrott aus...

Sonst noch jemand eine Idee?

Am HR ist der Druckpunkt "ganz ok", könnte besser sein, aber evtl bin ich hier von dem harten Druckpunkt der Cura 2 verwöhnt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FJ836 (29. April 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> Mir gehts grad ähnlich mit einem "schlechten" Druckpunkt. Habe meine Cura 2 Nehmer auf Cura 4 umgerüstet und seit dem ist der Druckpunkt am VR sehr nah am Lenker. Leider ist das Bleed Kit von Bleedkit.de auch ziemlich billig.... Hatte es dann mal mit meinem alten Avid Pro Kit versucht, das passt aber sehr schlecht am Nehmer...
> Gestern nochmal neu entlüftet, bis wirklich gar keine Blasen mehr irgendwo aufsteigen. Nachdem ich den Nehmer verschlossen habe, am Geber oben nochmal Öl nachgedruckt. Mit dem Bleedblock von Trickstuff (der aber etwas zu klein ist) war der Druckpuntk wie gewünscht. Sobald das Bike aber wieder an der Wand hängt (aufgehängt am VR) ist der Druckpunkt wieder weg oder sehr nah am Lenker. Nur durch mehrfaches Pumpen kommt wieder einer (es ist also irgendwo noch Luft die in den AGB wandert....)
> 
> Ich würde ja jetzt auch das Original Formula Kit bestellen um das billige Bleedkit auszuschließen, aber auf den Fotos sieht das für mich nach genau dem gleichen Schrott aus...
> ...



Der Druckpunkt bei der Cura4 ist grundsätzlich etwas weicher, da die Kraft ja auf 4 Kolben verteilt wird ... das der Druckpunkt in senkrechter Postion wandert bzw. sich aufpumpen läßt deutet aber auf Restluft im System hin. 

Versuch die Bremse doch mal in der senkrechten Position nochmal zu entlüften, denn dann sollte wirklich alle Luft nach oben zum Geber steigen.


----------



## DUC-Poldi (17. Mai 2019)

Hallo

also ich nehme für Bremsen die Mineralöl benötigen das " LHM+ von Ferrodo " funtzt einwandfrei !

LG
Poldi


----------



## brandmar (26. Mai 2019)

Hallo kann man die Cura 4 mit diesem Entlüfttungskit  https://www.bike24.at/p1223888.html?q=formula+Entlüftung+kit entlüften? Mich hat das Kommentar in der Bewertung abgeschreckt. Danke für die Info.


----------



## PioneerPixel (26. Mai 2019)

Ja kann man.  

Ein günstigeres und mMn besseres bekommst du aber zum halben Preis bei bleedkit de


----------



## hans7 (2. Juni 2019)

Ich bekomme meinen Druckpunkt auch nicht richtig weit nach außen. Echt am verzweifeln. Wenn der bleedblock noch drin ist, ist der Druckpunkt weit außen und ziemlich hart. Kaum sind die Beläge drin, fällt der Druckpunkt weit nach innen.

Hat wer Tipps, wie das richtig funktioniert, daß ich den Druckpunkt weit nach außen bekomme???


----------



## BadWolff (2. Juni 2019)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Hab heute die Vorderradbbremse von der cura4 zum 3x entlüftet. Druckpunkt ist nach Standzeit dah am Lenker. Durch mehrfaches Pumpen ist er gleich mit der HR Brems. 
Beim Abschrauben der Entlüftungsspritzen kommt jedes mal Öl raus. Am Sattel tropfts raus.Am Hebel quilts raus. Das wird das Problem sein das gerade das Öl eben fehlt..

Hat jemand ne Lösung.?


----------



## rakoth (2. Juni 2019)

BadWolff schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Hab heute die Vorderradbbremse von der cura4 zum 3x entlüftet. Druckpunkt ist nach Standzeit dah am Lenker. Durch mehrfaches Pumpen ist er gleich mit der HR Brems.
> Beim Abschrauben der Entlüftungsspritzen kommt jedes mal Öl raus. Am Sattel tropfts raus.Am Hebel quilts raus. Das wird das Problem sein das gerade das Öl eben fehlt..
> 
> Hat jemand ne Lösung.?


Das ungewöhnlich viel Öl raus kommt, habe ich auch. Es heißt immer das sei normal, aber hatte ich bei all meinen Bremsen noch nie in der Menge.... 
Am Geber kann man nach verschließen des Sattels ne ganze Menge nach drücken, aber scheinbar ist das nicht die Lösung.... Zumal ja dann wieder Öl am Geber austritt.

Mit der Cura 2 vorher hatte ich solche Probleme nicht, die ist aber ja genauso aufgebaut. Daher kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Ich werde nächste Woche mal mit nem Profi quatschen. Oder mir mal ne Entlüftung durch selbigen gönnen.....


----------



## BadWolff (3. Juni 2019)

Hab jetzt versucht mit einer normalen Spritze und einer Nadel Öl in den AGB zu füllen in der Hoffnung es kommt nicht raus. Kein Erfolg.. es ist etwas Öl dringeblieben. Druckpunkt ist immer noch nah beim Lenker und wandert weg nach öfterem Hebel betätigen. 

Warum ist es nur bei der VR Bremse?


----------



## hans7 (3. Juni 2019)

BadWolff schrieb:


> Hab jetzt versucht mit einer normalen Spritze und einer Nadel Öl in den AGB zu füllen in der Hoffnung es kommt nicht raus. Kein Erfolg.. es ist etwas Öl dringeblieben. Druckpunkt ist immer noch nah beim Lenker und wandert weg nach öfterem Hebel betätigen.
> 
> Warum ist es nur bei der VR Bremse?



Wie bei deiner hinteren funktioniert es? 
Ich hab gestern aufgegeben, allerdings habe ich es nur vorne probiert. 

@CosmicSports  könnt ihr uns evtl. helfen? In dem Formula video wird das so easy dargestellt, uns haut es das Öl aber wieder raus aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BadWolff (3. Juni 2019)

hans7 schrieb:


> Wie bei deiner hinteren funktioniert es?
> Ich hab gestern aufgegeben, allerdings habe ich es nur vorne probiert.
> 
> @CosmicSports  könnt ihr uns evtl. helfen? In dem Formula video wird das so easy dargestellt, uns haut es das Öl aber wieder raus aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter.



Hinten hat es komischer weise funktioniert. Hab nix anders gemacht. 

Nur theoretisch: kann es sein das es durch den druck der durch die Spritze aufgebaut wird die Kolben im Sattel zusammengedrückt werden und wenn die Spritze abgeschraubt wird es das Öl wieder rausdrückt? 

Was ich bobachtet habe als ich die Entlüftungsschraube am Hebel offen hatte. Wenn ich den Hebel betätige wird das Öl weniger und steigt dann wieder wenn es etwas steht. Ich dacht immer das der AGB getrennt wird wenn der Hebel gezogen wird.


----------



## hans7 (4. Juni 2019)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: mein Abstand an der Scheibe zu den Belägen ist für Formula recht groß. Deshalb evtl. auch der  Druckpunkt erst so spät. Evtl. dann vor dem Nachfüllen am Geber, die Kolben noch etwas ausfahren bzw. den Bleedblock rausnehmen. Somit könnte man die Kolben etwas weiter ausfahren und somit den Druckpunkt weiter nach außen bringen. Dieser hängt ja mit dem Abstand der Beläge zur Scheibe zusammen.


----------



## hans7 (6. Juni 2019)

BadWolff schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Hab heute die Vorderradbbremse von der cura4 zum 3x entlüftet. Druckpunkt ist nach Standzeit dah am Lenker. Durch mehrfaches Pumpen ist er gleich mit der HR Brems.
> Beim Abschrauben der Entlüftungsspritzen kommt jedes mal Öl raus. Am Sattel tropfts raus.Am Hebel quilts raus. Das wird das Problem sein das gerade das Öl eben fehlt..
> 
> Hat jemand ne Lösung.?



Das bei mir Öl raus läuft habe ich ebenfalls. Gerade am Nehmer würde, glaube ich zumindest, die komplette Bremse leer laufen. Da hört es nicht auf rauszulaufen. Eigentlich voll komisch, da es ja ein geschlossenes System ist, und wie bei einem Strohhalm ja auch, wenn oben zu ist sollte nichts unten rauslaufen.


----------



## BadWolff (24. Juni 2019)

Hatte jetzt meine Bremse bei Cosmic Sports zum durchschauen. Es gab laut denen am Anfang Probleme mit den Kolben. War bei meiner jetzt nicht mit den Kolben.

Die Bremse wurde dort entlüftet und laut Lieferschein keine Mängel festgestellt.
Bremse heute verbaut und siehe da, Problem immer noch da. Kann den Hebel bis zum Lenker durchziehen. Am Entlüften kanns nicht liegen . Werd mich morgen dort wieder melden.


----------



## Trailfox2016 (3. Juli 2019)

BadWolff schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt meine Bremse bei Cosmic Sports zum durchschauen. Es gab laut denen am Anfang Probleme mit den Kolben. War bei meiner jetzt nicht mit den Kolben.
> 
> Die Bremse wurde dort entlüftet und laut Lieferschein keine Mängel festgestellt.
> Bremse heute verbaut und siehe da, Problem immer noch da. Kann den Hebel bis zum Lenker durchziehen. Am Entlüften kanns nicht liegen . Werd mich morgen dort wieder melden.


Und gibt es schon was neues ? Ich habe leider das selbe Problem


----------



## conathanjumpman (4. Juli 2019)

Ich habe seit ca 4 Wochen eine Cura 4 auf meinem Jeffsy und vor allem an der Hinterradbremse leider ein geringes Fading festgestellt. Beim Entlüften kam mir auch Öl entgegen, aber der Rest ging mit dem Bleed Kit von Formula recht gut. Ganz am Ende war es wichtig, den Geber so zu drehen, dass die Entlüftungsöffnung der höchste Punkt war. Nach dem Abschrauben der Spritze lief minimal Öl raus, der Rest des Öls stand randvoll in der Entlüftungsöffnung. Hab die Schraube reingedreht, alles ist dicht und auf der ersten Testrunde liefs super. Der Anschlag ist zwar weiter Richtung Lenkergriff als bei der Vorderradbremse, aber der Druckpunkt ist sehr ausgeprägt da und trotzdem gut dosierbar. Ich hoffe es bleibt so, bin aber guter Dinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BadWolff (4. Juli 2019)

Ich hab mir jetzt so beholfen!!


Bremsbeläge ausgebaut
NICHT den Entlüftungsdidtanz Block von Formula eingebaut. Der ist 1cm dick. Ein   Plasik oder Holzstück mit nur 8 mm genommen!
Bremshebel solange betätigt bis das Stück geklemmt ist
Entlüftungsschraube am Hebel geöffnet und mit einer Nadel und Spritze (Apotheke) den Behälter gefüllt
Schraube wieder zu, Belläge rein
PROBLEM WEG BIS GESTERN. Nach vielen kleinen Abfahrten und zwei langen Abfahrten seit 25.6. ist der Druckpunkt wieder leicht gewandert. Es ist alles dicht, kein Öl austritt. Die Beläge haben sich anscheinend etwas abgenutzt und den Druckpunkt verschoben. 

Es ist halt nur eine provisorische Lösung. Es ist ja anscheinend ein Konstruktionsproblem vom Sattel da der Hebel ja bei der Cura mit 2 Kolben der gleiche ist. 

Für den Preis sollte sowas nicht sein. Die Bremse kann man so nicht mal weiterverkaufen.

Von Cosmic Sports hab ich nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## conathanjumpman (4. Juli 2019)

ich hatte auch überlegt, einen etwas schmaleren Bleedblock zu nehmen, um den Druckpunkt weiter nach außen zu verschieben. Ich hab leider nur ne kleine Trailrunde ohne wirkliche Talmeter drehen können, daher ist mein "Test" auch nur begrenzt aussagefähig. 

Läuft bei euch beim Abschrauben der Spritze am Geber viel Öl raus?


----------



## BadWolff (4. Juli 2019)

Es läuft etwas raus. Es reicht glaube ich um den Druckpunkt zu verändern. 

Die Ursache liegt glaube ich am Sattel und den Kolben. Wenn du mit der Spritze etwas druck aufbaust beim Entlüften, drückts die Kolben nach aussen. Beim abdrehen der Spritze drücken die Kolben mit der rückstellung das Öl raus.


----------



## conathanjumpman (5. Juli 2019)

stimmt, das mit der Kolbenrückstellung bei Druck auf dem System ist ein guter Punkt! Ich hab beim letzten Versuch darauf geachtet, dass ich weder Unter- noch Überdruck auf dem System hab, und das hat gefühlt das beste Ergebnis gebracht.

Ich hab aber auch einen Unterschied zwischen dem Druckpunkt mit Bleedblock (original Formula) und eingebaut mit Bremsscheibe/Bremsbeläge (auch beides original Formula). Mein Gefühl ist, dass der Bleedblock ein paar Zehntel Millimeter zu dick ist.

Ich hab leider auch das Phänomen, dass die Bremskolben auf einer Seite weiter raus kommen (auch nach mehrmaligem Zurückdrücken) als auf der anderen. Tut der Funktion keinen Abbruch, aber kann man die irgendwie wieder gängiger machen?


----------



## XuanV (9. Juli 2019)

Bei mir hat es geholfen mit einem "offenen Trichter" zu entlüften wie bei Shimanobremsen.

Als Trichter hab ich die Spritze benutzt ohne Kolben benutzt und den Schlauch gekürzt, sodass sie von alleine senkrecht steht.


----------



## BadWolff (10. Juli 2019)

Ich hab meine Bremse jetzt eingeschickt.


----------



## 101 (14. Juli 2019)

Servus Community,

Hat jemand jetzt mal geschafft seine Cura/Cura 4 erfolgreich zu entlüften? Diese Bremse macht mich wahnsinnig! Zum 7 ten Mal versuche ich meine VR Cura 4 zu entlüften und nix!! Langsam denke ich, dass sie irgendwie konstruktionsbedingt voll für'n Ar..h ist! Ich muss sagen, ich bin immer Formula gefahren... Oro, R1, The One... und jetzt die Cura 4 und ich habe meine Bremsen immer selber gewartet. Ich weiß was entlüften ist und wage zu behaupten, dass ich Erfahrung habe, aber jetzt gebe ich einfach auf! Bevor ich sie zum Händler bringe....wollte ich mal hier fragen.. Vielleicht hatte jemand mehr Glück gehabt! Tipps? Videos?
Ich habe  nach der Beschreibung von Bike-Components und diesem Video 



 gearbeitet, aber ohne Erfolg. Sobald ich die 2-te Spritze vom Griff abnehme und die Entlüftungsschreibe zudrehe wird der Druckpunkt weich und man kann den Bremsgriff fast bis zum Lenker drucken. Also als hätte ich nichts gemacht! Würde mich über ein Feedback sehr freuen. Sonst muss ich mich von d. Bremse trennen... schade eigentlich, denn ich finde sie schon sehr hübsch und eigentlich sollte sie sehr gut sein! 
L.G


----------



## XuanV (14. Juli 2019)

2 Beiträge über dir.


----------



## Trailfox2016 (14. Juli 2019)

101 schrieb:


> Servus Community,
> 
> Hat jemand jetzt mal geschafft seine Cura/Cura 4 erfolgreich zu entlüften? Diese Bremse macht mich wahnsinnig! Zum 7 ten Mal versuche ich meine VR Cura 4 zu entlüften und nix!! Langsam denke ich, dass sie irgendwie konstruktionsbedingt voll für'n Ar..h ist! Ich muss sagen, ich bin immer Formula gefahren... Oro, R1, The One... und jetzt die Cura 4 und ich habe meine Bremsen immer selber gewartet. Ich weiß was entlüften ist und wage zu behaupten, dass ich Erfahrung habe, aber jetzt gebe ich einfach auf! Bevor ich sie zum Händler bringe....wollte ich mal hier fragen.. Vielleicht hatte jemand mehr Glück gehabt! Tipps? Videos?
> Ich habe  nach der Beschreibung von Bike-Components und diesem Video
> ...


Hi , ich habe exakt das selbe Problem ! Habe auch alles probiert was so an Anleitungen im Netz rum schwirrt . Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen mir  vom Profi eine MT7 verbauen zu lassen . 
Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein das ein renommierter Hersteller so einen Klump auf den Markt bringt. 
Ich bin echt schwer enttäuscht! 
Keine Ahnung was das bike Magazin usw. für Cura‘s 4 getestet haben ( schließlich waren die testst durchweg positiv) . Hat aber irgendwie nichts mit der zu tun die ich gekauft habe . 
Ich werde mich die Tage mal an den Shop wenden wo ich sie gekauft habe ....... vielleicht habe ich ja noch eine Chance sie irgendwie zurück zu geben ( wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe ) .


----------



## 101 (14. Juli 2019)

Hi,

Mit einem Formula Bleedblock habe ich versucht, mit einem Shimano Bleedblock habe ich auch versucht. Was ich auch noch versucht habe: (auch wenn es in der Entlüftungsbeschreibung nicht vorkommt, aber irgendwas musste ich ja ausprobieren) 
Nachdem ich die untere Spritze vom Bremszange entfernt habe und die Entlüftungsschreibe zugedreht habe, habe ich die Bremsbeläge gleich montiert und die Bremse an d Gabel angebraucht. VR auch rein! Dann habe ich die Spritze, die noch am Bremsgriff angeschraubt war langsam und leicht gedrückt und dabei auch den Bremshebel. Der Druckpunkt war brutal gut! Dann die Spritze ab, dabei kaum bis gar kein Öl ausgetreten, Schraube rein und.......... heul ... wieder für nix! Druckpunkt weg! Keine Ahnung...

Wie ist das mit dieser "offenen Trichter" gemeint? Die obere Spritze am Griff....ohne Kolbe mit gekürztem Schlauch montieren und vorgehen wie sonst...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 101 (14. Juli 2019)

Trailfox2016 schrieb:


> Hi , ich habe exakt das selbe Problem ! Habe auch alles probiert was so an Anleitungen im Netz rum schwirrt . Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen mir  vom Profi eine MT7 verbauen zu lassen .
> Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein das ein renommierter Hersteller so einen Klump auf den Markt bringt.
> Ich bin echt schwer enttäuscht!
> Keine Ahnung was das bike Magazin usw. für Cura‘s 4 getestet haben ( schließlich waren die testst durchweg positiv) . Hat aber irgendwie nichts mit der zu tun die ich gekauft habe .
> Ich werde mich die Tage mal an den Shop wenden wo ich sie gekauft habe ....... vielleicht habe ich ja noch eine Chance sie irgendwie zurück zu geben ( wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe ) .



stimme dir voll zu! Nimmste einen anderen Griff?


----------



## Trailfox2016 (14. Juli 2019)

Jup  bekomme die HC3 Hebel noch . Hoffentlich ist dann Ruhe! ! !


----------



## 101 (14. Juli 2019)

bin gespannt, was du berichtest


----------



## XuanV (14. Juli 2019)

101 schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit dieser "offenen Trichter" gemeint? Die obere Spritze am Griff....ohne Kolbe mit gekürztem Schlauch montieren und vorgehen wie sonst...?



Genau.

Entlüftung analog zu Shimanobremsen. War mir nicht sicher, ob der Shimanotrichter passt, deshalb hab ich eine von den Formulaspritzen genommen und den Schlauch entsprechend gekürzt, damit mir die Spritze nicht weg knickt.


----------



## BadWolff (14. Juli 2019)

Ich hab auch öfters entlüftet. Siehe Beiträge weiter oben. Die eine Methode hat funktioniert. Jedoch nicht zufriedenstellend und das bei dem Preis. Habe die Bremse jetzt noch mal eingeschickt.

Fahre  seit 10 Jahren verschiedene Formula. Solche Probleme hatte ich noch nie. Die Berichte über die Bremse stimmen ja so nicht wie sie angepriesen werden. Die müssen eine andere Bremse getestet haben. 

Gruß  Christian


----------



## Trailfox2016 (14. Juli 2019)




----------



## Trailfox2016 (14. Juli 2019)

So eine Bremse kannst du ja nicht mal wieder verkaufen! Tschüss 390€ !!!!!!!!


----------



## 101 (14. Juli 2019)

Wirklich! Hätte ich nun die Hope Tech V4 gekauft ...
Gut, dass mich wenigstens die Espressomaschine nicht im Stich lässt. Da stimmt der Druck!


----------



## Trailfox2016 (14. Juli 2019)

BadWolff schrieb:


> Ich hab auch öfters entlüftet. Siehe Beiträge weiter oben. Die eine Methode hat funktioniert. Jedoch nicht zufriedenstellend und das bei dem Preis. Habe die Bremse jetzt noch mal eingeschickt.
> 
> Fahre  seit 10 Jahren verschiedene Formula. Solche Probleme hatte ich noch nie. Die Berichte über die Bremse stimmen ja so nicht wie sie angepriesen werden. Die müssen eine andere Bremse getestet haben.
> 
> Gruß  Christian





101 schrieb:


> Wirklich! Hätte ich nun die Hope Tech V4 gekauft ...
> Gut, dass mich wenigstens die Espressomaschine nicht im Stich lässt. Da stimmt der Druck!


 Die Tech V4 konnte ich vor 4 Wochen in Willingen Probe fahren ( auf einem Hope HB 160 ) .Wahr echt sehr zufrieden!! Keine Ahnung was mich geritten hat die Cura 4 zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfox2016 (14. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht sollten wir hier eine Sammelklage gegen Formula einreichen


----------



## samilio (14. Juli 2019)

Also bevor ihr die Cura4 in die Tonne Haut: Ich würde sie nehmen. 

(Zumindest meine Cura2 habe ich bisher auch ganz problemlos entlüftet und ein Kumpel mit Cura4 ist auch sehr angetan von ihr)...


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Juli 2019)

It ain‘t the Axt, its the Zimmerman.


----------



## Trailfox2016 (14. Juli 2019)

samilio schrieb:


> Also bevor ihr die Cura4 in die Tonne Haut: Ich würde sie nehmen.
> 
> (Zumindest meine Cura2 habe ich bisher auch ganz problemlos entlüftet und ein Kumpel mit Cura4 ist auch sehr angetan von ihr)...


Ich warte jetzt mal ab was TNC-Hamburg schreibt. 
Falls du dann immer noch Interesse hast . Würde ich dich einfach anschreiben


----------



## 101 (17. Juli 2019)

Servus, servus,
Es gibt vielleicht eine kleine Hoffnung.  Ich möchte nur ein kurzes Feedback geben, das interessant für diejenigen sein könnte, die ihre Bremse selber warten.  War fest entschlossen meine Cura 4 zum Händler zu bringen und sie dort entlüften lassen, nachdem ich 7 mal erfolglos und frustriert war. Einen letzten Versuch habe ich mir allerdings gegönnt! Ich bin zufällig auf dieses Video aufmerksam geworden. 




. 
Ich habe es so gemacht, wie der junge Mann behauptet. Es war ja letztendlich nix anderes, als das was ich schon mal gemacht habe. Der Unterschied? Fünf bis sechs Mal alles wiederholt, *obwohl* es keine Luft mehr kam! Bevor ich die erste Spritze überhaupt von B.zange abgenommen habe, habe ich es 6 Mal wiederholt. Das habe ich bei meinen vorherigen Versuchen nicht gemacht!! Und.... ja, die Bremse ist entlüftet. Ich muss zugeben, die alte the One war irgendwie noch bissiger, aber jetzt habe ich mich entschieden mir einen qualitiativ hochwertigen Entlüftungs-Kit zu holen. Dann wird's! Bin davon überzeugt!


----------



## hans7 (19. Juli 2019)

Ich habe jetzt mein Problem an der Cura2 mit dem Druckpunkt weit innen ganz pragmatisch gelöst: Vorderrad raus, Bremshebel leicht drücken so dass die Kolben sich einfach etwas weiter ausfahren und eben so stehen bleiben, also fast automatische Belagnachstellung, nur eben manuell. Jetzt ist der Druckpunkt weit außen. Hängt also einfach mit dem Abstand der Beläge und dem nachstellen der Quadringe zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 101 (3. August 2019)

Trailfox2016 schrieb:


> Jup  bekomme die HC3 Hebel noch . Hoffentlich ist dann Ruhe! ! !


Hey Trailfox,
würd mich interessieren, ob du den Upgrade schon gemacht hast? Erfahrungen?
Meine Cura 4 ist jetzt beim Händler.. bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt.Nervig! Die Euphorie war leider zu kurz...  Druckpunkt wieder weg... 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Trailfox2016 (3. August 2019)

101 schrieb:


> Hey Trailfox,
> würd mich interessieren, ob du den Upgrade schon gemacht hast? Erfahrungen?
> Meine Cura 4 ist jetzt beim Händler.. bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt.Nervig! Die Euphorie war leider zu kurz...  Druckpunkt wieder weg...
> Liebe Grüße


Hi , habe jetzt die MT7 drauf  . Hammer Bremse ( im Vergleich zur Cura 4 und Code RS ) !!!!!! Perfekter Druckpunkt, ohne Ende Power und der Griff ( was ja viele bemängeln) wirkt meiner Ansicht auch nicht billig durch das  Carbotecture. 
Ich bin die erste Woche noch mit den normalen Hebeln gefahren was vollkommen okay war . Jetzt hab ich die HC3 drauf was dann aber doch noch bisschen geiler ist  . Mann kann jetzt die Bremse perfekt auf die eigenen Vorlieben einstellen. 
Fading konnte ich bis jetzt auch nicht feststellen. 
Bis jetzt bin ich echt Happy ........ nächste Woche geht’s mal nach Sölden , schauen wir mal wie sie sich da schlägt .
Gruß Michel


----------



## 101 (3. August 2019)

Danke    Also haste die komplette Bremse jetzt, oder nur die Griffe?


----------



## Trailfox2016 (3. August 2019)

101 schrieb:


> Hey Trailfox,
> würd mich interessieren, ob du den Upgrade schon gemacht hast? Erfahrungen?
> Meine Cura 4 ist jetzt beim Händler.. bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt.Nervig! Die Euphorie war leider zu kurz...  Druckpunkt wieder weg...
> Liebe Grüße





101 schrieb:


> Hey Trailfox,
> würd mich interessieren, ob du den Upgrade schon gemacht hast? Erfahrungen?
> Meine Cura 4 ist jetzt beim Händler.. bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt.Nervig! Die Euphorie war leider zu kurz...  Druckpunkt wieder weg...
> Liebe Grüße





101 schrieb:


> Danke    Also haste die komplette Bremse jetzt, oder nur die Griffe?


Jup komplett mit Scheiben


----------



## Cpt_Caracho (13. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir am Wochenende ebenfalls eine Cura4 ans VR gebaut. Vorher war da auch die "normale" Cura dran. Bei den Zweikolbenbremsen konnte ich nach dem Entlüften durch leichten Überdruck im System (eindrücken von etwas Öl am Geber) den Druckpunkt recht gut einstellen. Zwar kam immer etwas Öl aus der Öffnung, wenn ich die Spritze dann abgeschraubt habe, das hatte aber keinen signifikanten Einfluss auf den DP.
Das Prozedere klappt scheinbar bei der Cura4 nicht. Ich habs wie gewohnt versucht, beim Abdrehen der Spritze kam mir dann jedesmal ein richtiger Schwall Öl entgegen. Danach war, wie von vielen hier beschrieben, der DP viel zu weit am Lenker.
Letztendlich hat bei mir folgendes Vorgehen gut funktioniert:

sauber entlüftet- wie beschrieben das ganze System mehrfach durchspülen, auch wenn keine Luft mehr zum Vorschein kommt.
Spritze an der Zange abnehmen und verschließen.
Beläge einbauen
ich habe mir dann ein Stahllineal genommen, das ca 1mm stark ist und habe die Belagnachstellung so lange gepumpt bis das Lineal durch die Beläge eingeklemmt war.
Am Geber mit der Spritze soviel Öl nachgepresst, bis der DP wieder hart und weit außen lag.
Spritze abgedreht -den Schwall Öl mit nem Lappen aufgefangen und Geber verschlossen
Beläge ausgebaut,
Kolben zurück gedrückt
Beläge rein
Rad rein
Fertig
Nach diesem Vorgehen bin ich jetzt ca 40 km mit ca 800 TM gefahren und der Druckpunkt ist noch da wo er nach dem o.g. Vorgehen war.


----------



## hans7 (13. August 2019)

Ich würde aber das nachfüllen lassen, damit überfüllt du die Bremse. Aber das mit dem Belag nachstellen mache ich bei meiner Cura2 auch so, habe ich glaube hier auch schonmal geschrieben. Anderst bekomme ich den Druckpunkt nicht weit genug nach außen.


----------



## conathanjumpman (13. August 2019)

Ich hab vor ca. zwei Wochen meine Vorderrad Cura4 nach dem beschriebenen Prozederenochmals ausgiebig entlüftet, und eben nach den letzten Luftbläschen noch 4-6 Mal hin und her gepumpt. Lief im Endeffekt alles wie bei Cpt_Caracho, nur den Schritt mit dem Lineal hab ich ausgelassen. Letztes WE hatte ich dann gut 8000 Tiefenmeter auf unterschiedlichen (schnellen Enduro-) Trails und keinerlei Fading bemerkt, der Druckpunkt ist konkret spürbar, schön weit außen und gut dosierbar; so wie es sein soll.
Die Hinterrad Bremse war noch nicht so gut, daher hab ich sie vorhin nochmals ausgiebig entlüftet. Der Druckpunkt ist minimal weiter innen als am VR, aber er fühlt sich genauso super an. Der Druckpunkt lässt sich auch nicht aufpumpen, daher bin ich zuversichtlich, dass die HR Bremse jetzt genauso gut funktioniert wie die am VR, der Test steht aber noch aus.

btw: ich hab die passenden Trickstuff Beläge (640 Power) am WE am VR montiert, sind wie zu erwarten auch an der Cura top


----------



## Bene2 (14. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab auch das Problem mit dem entlüften von der Cura 4. 

Ich kann schon gar nicht mehr zählen wie oft ich jetzt die hintere entlüftet habe. Seit 3 Tagen versuch ich es immer wieder. Insgesamt wohl jetzt schon so 18 Stunden lang, auf alle erdenklichen Methoden: die Bremse am Montageständer aufgehängt damit die Leitung gerade ist, mit offenem Trichter, mit Unterdruck, nach dem Formula Video, nach der Bikecomponents Beschreibung... aber nichts, der Druckpunkt bleibt weich und lässt sich aufpumpen.

Nichtmal die Cpt_Caracho Variante hat funktioniert.... der Druckpunkt ist jetzt zwar hart, aber aufpumpen lässt er sich immer noch. Ich raste noch aus 

Bei der Scheiße hätte ich auch gleich die Magura behalten können


----------



## Grizzly28 (15. Oktober 2019)

Also ich habe das Cura 4 Entlüftungs-Prozedere nun schon einige Male hinter mir und kein Problem mehr damit. Entscheidend ist wie schon in anderen Beiträgen oben beschrieben deutlich gründlicher vorzugehen, als z.B. bei Shimano. Der zweite bei mir jedenfalls ganz wesentliche Punkt war den sattel beim Entfernen der Spritze oberhalb der Pumpe zu halten. Falls ich das nicht mache läuft eine Menge Öl aus dem Sattel und ich muss von vorne beginnen. Wie das bei einem geschlossenen und theoretisch druckfreien System passieren kann ist mir ein Rätsel, aber eine der beiden Annahmen ist wohl falsch.


----------



## Bene2 (15. Oktober 2019)

Grizzly28 schrieb:


> Also ich habe das Cura 4 Entlüftungs-Prozedere nun schon einige Male hinter mir und kein Problem mehr damit. Entscheidend ist wie schon in anderen Beiträgen oben beschrieben deutlich gründlicher vorzugehen, als z.B. bei Shimano. Der zweite bei mir jedenfalls ganz wesentliche Punkt war den sattel beim Entfernen der Spritze oberhalb der Pumpe zu halten. Falls ich das nicht mache läuft eine Menge Öl aus dem Sattel und ich muss von vorne beginnen. Wie das bei einem geschlossenen und theoretisch druckfreien System passieren kann ist mir ein Rätsel, aber eine der beiden Annahmen ist wohl falsch.



Am gründliche Vorgehen kann es nicht liegen. Ich hab noch nie so oft in einem Entlüftungsdurchgang den Zyklus aus "Öl durchdrücken - Unterdruck erzeugen bis keine Blasen mehr kommen - etwas Öl nachrücken usw...." wiederholt.

Das mit dem Bremssattel oben halten hab ich jetzt auch noch versucht. Wieder erfolglos 

Morgen  geht die Bremse zurück zu TNC, dann dürfen die ihr Glück damit versuchen. Mal schauen ob ich einfach zu doof bin, oder ob es an der Bremse liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlpinistTimm (24. Oktober 2019)

Die Cura 4 war total leicht zu montieren, entlüften und einzustellen. Keine Ahnung was bei euch los ist. 
Es war sogar die erste Bremse, die ich alleine entlüftet habe. 
Grüße


----------



## Plumpssack (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin dieses Jahr Cura 4 gefahren. Einmal Öl durchdrücken, zuschrauben, fertig. Die ganze Saison nur einmal wieder entlüftet - ging wieder für beide Bremsen in 3 Minuten. Absolute Lieblingsbremse seit immer.

Jetzt habe ich für ein anderes Bike einen neuen Satz Curas und bekomme die seit drei Tagen nicht entlüftet...könnte langsam durchdrehen...


----------



## Bene2 (29. Oktober 2019)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr Cura 4 gefahren. Einmal Öl durchdrücken, zuschrauben, fertig. Die ganze Saison nur einmal wieder entlüftet - ging wieder für beide Bremsen in 3 Minuten. Absolute Lieblingsbremse seit immer.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich für ein anderes Bike einen neuen Satz Curas und bekomme die seit drei Tagen nicht entlüftet...könnte langsam durchdrehen...



Kann ja eigentlich nur jeweils an einem Fehler bei der individuellen Bremse liegen, wenn die Leute hier so krass unterschiedliche Ergebnisse erzielen ?
Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären, dass mit demselben Öl, demselben Entlüftungskit und der selben Vorgehensweise einmal gar nichts geht und einmal alles super easy in ein paar Minuten.

Meine sind übrigens immer noch bei TNC.


----------



## AlpinistTimm (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich benutze Magura Royal blood
Und das *J*agwire Elite Bleed Entlüftungs-Kit für Mineralöl. Das ist zwar teuer aber sehr gut


----------



## AlpinistTimm (30. Oktober 2019)

Trodem werde ich mal eine Trickstuff Direttissima oder eine Maxima ausprobieren, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## .jan (12. November 2019)

Ich habe meine Cura am Wochenende entlüften müssen und bin diesmal nach der Anleitung aus Beitrag #91 vorgegangen. Zusätzlich zum mehrmaligen Durchdrücken des Öls habe ich noch ein paar mal an der einen Spritze ein Vakuum durch hochziehen des Kolbens erzeugt und an der anderen vorsichtig Öl nachgedrückt. Das Ganze jeweils sowohl am Geber, als auch am Bremssattel. Dabei kamen jeden Menge großer Luftblasen, die ich durch reines Durchdrücken des Öls  nicht aus dem System bekommen habe. Außerdem habe ich den Bleedblock aus dem Formula-Entlüftungsset gegen einen 10 mm Inbus getauscht. Zum Schluss habe ich die Dichtungen an den Entlüftungsschrauben getauscht und die Schrauben penibel mit 2 Nm angezogen. Der Druckpunkt ist nach diesem Prozedere ziemlich definiert und recht weit weg vom Griff.


----------



## 101 (16. November 2019)

Servus,

Das war/und ist ja immer noch/, die einzige Bremse mit der ich nicht klarkommen konnte. Sie wurde zuletzt beim Händler entlüftet. Jetzt ist sie ganz gut und beißt ordentlich (Trickstuff Beläge), aber so richtig „der Hammer“ ist sie auch nicht.. Der Mechaniker meinte, er musste sie mehrmals entlüften und dabei den Griff immer in verschiedenen Positionen anbringen.. und einfach experimentieren.. bis es geklappt hatte. (Irgendwie schient es die Entlüftungsschraube nicht an die richtige Stelle zu sein. Denkfehler beim Projektieren.  Ich persönlich würde ich sie nicht als Kauftipp empfehlen!


----------



## conathanjumpman (29. Januar 2020)

Kennt ihr das Video von Ende Oktober? Hab meine Cura4 grad nach dem Prozedere entlüftet (hab das Entlüften am Sattel aber gemacht, bis wirklich nichts mehr kam), ging zügig und der Druckpunkt fühlt sich jetzt danach top an. Klar, bins noch nicht probegefahren, aber ist vllt nen Versuch wert?


----------



## Bene2 (29. Januar 2020)

Bei meinen ist es anscheinend tatsächlich ein Defekt.
Sie kamen vor Weihnachten zurück. Es wurden Teile auf Garantie getauscht aber der Druckpunkt ließ sich immer noch aufpumpen wie ein Luftballon.
Gingen natürlich instant wieder zurück zu Cosmic und sind wohl immer noch da 

Fazit: 3 Monate nach Kauf immer noch keine funktionierende Bremse.

TNC ist mega freundlich und hilfsbereit, da kann man nichts sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (2. Februar 2020)

.


----------



## Plumpssack (26. Februar 2020)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr Cura 4 gefahren. Einmal Öl durchdrücken, zuschrauben, fertig. Die ganze Saison nur einmal wieder entlüftet - ging wieder für beide Bremsen in 3 Minuten. Absolute Lieblingsbremse seit immer.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich für ein anderes Bike einen neuen Satz Curas und bekomme die seit drei Tagen nicht entlüftet...könnte langsam durchdrehen...


Bin die Bremsen einfach weiter gefahren und immer mal wieder quick and dirty entlüftet direkt nach dem Fahren (offene Spritze oben drauf, Öl von unten durchgedrückt). Jetzt ist inzwischen Ruhe seit mehreren Fahrten. Irgendwo scheint sich manchmal ganz hartnäckig Luft im System "festzusetzen". Übrigens sind die Trickstuff Power Beläge sehr empfehlenswert bzgl Bremsleistung an der Bremse.


----------



## BadWolff (29. März 2020)

Meine VR Bremse war beim Hersteller. Es gibt eine Produktionsserie bei denen die Kolbendichtungen Problemen machen. Seit dem keine Probleme mehr an der VR Bremse.


----------



## hans7 (29. März 2020)

BadWolff schrieb:


> Meine VR Bremse war beim Hersteller. Es gibt eine Produktionsserie bei denen die Kolbendichtungen Problemen machen. Seit dem keine Probleme mehr an der VR Bremse.



Welche Probleme? Undichte Kolben oder was anderes?


----------



## jonalisa (29. März 2020)

BadWolff schrieb:


> Meine VR Bremse war beim Hersteller. Es gibt eine Produktionsserie bei denen die Kolbendichtungen Problemen machen. Seit dem keine Probleme mehr an der VR Bremse.





hans7 schrieb:


> Welche Probleme? Undichte Kolben oder was anderes?



Im Italo-Forum, welches ich diesbzgl. hier schon öfters erwähnt habe, haben bereits mehrere User über diesen Umstand geschrieben.

Bei den ersten Serien der Cura 4 gab es Probleme mit hängenden bzw. nicht gleichmäßig ausfahrenden Kolben.
Einfach eingesendet und das Problem wurde behoben und trat auch nie mehr auf.

Die Jungs von Tr!ckstuff haben wohl auch einen betroffenen Sattel erstanden.


----------



## Grizzly28 (29. März 2020)

Ich hatte auch so einen Sattel. Die Kolben fuhren ungleichmäßig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joernssen (31. März 2020)

Ich habe hier zwei verschiedene Belaege fuer die Cura liegen. Auf den einen steht 7102A und auf den anderen 7081A. Kann mir zufaellig jemand sagen was der Unterschied ist? Sehen fuer mich gleich aus..


----------



## LongJonSilver (23. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
betrifft dieses Entlüftungsproblem nur die Cura 4 oder auch dir 2 Kolben Version? Oder handelt es sich nur ein Problem bei gewissen Chargen ?


----------



## trischi24 (23. Juni 2020)

Soweit ich das rausgelesen nur Chargenweise. 
Falls es dich beruhigt, ich habe zwei Cura2 erfolgreich entlüftet vor wenigen Tagen. Habe allerdings auch beim ersten mal zwei Anläufe gebraucht. Sofern kein Defekt oder Produktionsfehler vorliegt ist das entlüften mMn mit etwas technischen/physikalischem Verständniss gut machbar. Habe dann in Summe für beide Bremsen ca 60 min gebraucht.


----------



## MantaHai (23. Juni 2020)

Habe die Cura Hebel mit ner MT5 kombiniert & das Entlüften ging easy, wenn man es in Ruhe macht.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (23. Juni 2020)

Hab letztens zusammen mit meiner Frau entlüftet. Sie hat die ganze Zeit gegen Geber/Nehmer geklopft. Da kamen noch so einige Luftblasen.


----------



## Bene2 (23. Juni 2020)

Meine Cura 4 gingen zurück.
Nach 3 Mal einschicken und 3 Mal austauschen der Kolbendichtungen konnte immer noch kein fester Druckpunkt erzeugt werden. Das ganze hat 8 Monate gedauert, davon konnte ich sie genau einen Tag (mit wanderndem Druckpunkt) fahren.

Wahrscheinlich war es einfach ein Satz hartnäckiger Problembremsen, aber bei mir kommt so schnell kein Formula mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Halorider (23. Juni 2020)

Habe gestern meine cura4 auf der vordere achse entlüftet,alles gut gelaufen,man muss sich zeit nehmen dann klappts auch,und mit Trickstuff power beläge nochmal besser geworden


----------



## MantaHai (24. Juni 2020)

Wie viel Leerweg habt ihr bei der Cura 4?


----------



## SteveD26 (28. Juni 2020)

Die Cura treibt mich auch zur Verzweiflung. Hab heute das erste mal die Entlüftungsschraube vorne runter, die Dichtung war schon halb zerissen.

Wo bekommt man den solche kleinen Dichtungen her bzw. welche Größe ist das?


----------



## MantaHai (28. Juni 2020)

SteveD26 schrieb:


> Die Cura treibt mich auch zur Verzweiflung. Hab heute das erste mal die Entlüftungsschraube vorne runter, die Dichtung war schon halb zerissen.
> 
> Wo bekommt man den solche kleinen Dichtungen her bzw. welche Größe ist das?


IR Dichtungstechnik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveD26 (28. Juni 2020)

Danke Dir, hab da schon geschaut, aber welche Größe/Art brauch ich da?


----------



## trischi24 (29. Juni 2020)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Wie viel Leerweg habt ihr bei der Cura 4?



Ohne das jetzt aktuell gemessen zu haben, würde ich sagen ca 5-10mm am Ende des Hebels. Sehr wenig auf jeden Fall 

Grüße


----------



## MantaHai (29. Juni 2020)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Ohne das jetzt aktuell gemessen zu haben, würde ich sagen ca 5-10mm am Ende des Hebels. Sehr wenig auf jeden Fall
> 
> Grüße



Hmmm. Mit Leerweg meine ich den Weg vom voll entlasteten Hebel bis zum Druckpunkt.


----------



## trischi24 (29. Juni 2020)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Hmmm. Mit Leerweg meine ich den Weg vom voll entlasteten Hebel bis zum Druckpunkt.



Ich messe heute Abend mal richtig nach. Vielleicht trügt mich auch mein Gefühl, aber grundsätzlich rede ich schon vom gleichen


----------



## MantaHai (29. Juni 2020)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Ich messe heute Abend mal richtig nach. Vielleicht trügt mich auch mein Gefühl, aber grundsätzlich rede ich schon vom gleichen



Danke!


----------



## SteveD26 (29. Juni 2020)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich relativ kleine Finger habe und immer nur mit Zeigefinger bremse, daher muss ich den Hebel relativ weit reindrehen. Beim Bremsen hab ich dann einen relativ großen Leerweg. Schade, dass es keine 1-Finger-Hebel für die Cura gibt...


----------



## SteveD26 (29. Juni 2020)

Ach ja, Formula hat mir geschrieben, die O-Ringe an der Entlüftungsschraube sind 3x1mm...


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (29. Juni 2020)

SteveD26 schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass ich relativ kleine Finger habe und immer nur mit Zeigefinger bremse, daher muss ich den Hebel relativ weit reindrehen. Beim Bremsen hab ich dann einen relativ großen Leerweg. Schade, dass es keine 1-Finger-Hebel für die Cura gibt...


Den Leerweg kann man beim entlüften /befüllen etwas beeinflussen.


----------



## trischi24 (29. Juni 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Den Leerweg kann man beim entlüften /befüllen etwas beeinflussen.



Wirklich? Wie soll das funktionieren? 
Ich nehme mal an, dass Luft im System nicht als gewollter Leerweg interpretiert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halorider (29. Juni 2020)

Bei meinen Cura 4 vorne und Cura 2 hinten ist das leerweg etwa 15-20 mm,
auf meine ebike sind xt 4 kolben verbaut, die haben genau soviel leerweg


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (29. Juni 2020)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Wirklich? Wie soll das funktionieren?
> Ich nehme mal an, dass Luft im System nicht als gewollter Leerweg interpretiert wird


Mit ein bisschen überfüllen kann man das steuern. Aber soll man eigentlich nicht machen.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (29. Juni 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen überfüllen kann man das steuern. Aber soll man eigentlich nicht machen.


aber auch nur solange, bis die Beläge einen gewissen Verschleiß aufweisen.
der Leerweg ergibts sich ja nicht aus dem Ölvolumen im System, sondern aus der plastischen Verformung der Q-ringe, den Sitz derer und der Kolbenoberflächenbeschaffenheit.

von daher, Toleranzen ausgenommen, weißt ein ideal befüllt und entlüftetes System, der gleichen Bremse, immer den gleichen Leerweg auf.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (29. Juni 2020)

Weezer schrieb:


> aber auch nur solange, bis die Beläge einen gewissen Verschleiß aufweisen.
> der Leerweg ergibts sich ja nicht aus dem Ölvolumen im System, sondern aus der plastischen Verformung der Q-ringe, den Sitz derer und der Kolbenoberflächenbeschaffenheit.
> 
> von daher, Toleranzen ausgenommen, weißt ein ideal befüllt und entlüftetes System, der gleichen Bremse, immer den gleichen Leerweg auf.


Ich hoffe doch.


----------



## hans7 (29. Juni 2020)

Du kannst den Leerwege etwas einstellen mit der Ölmenge siehe auch das Video von Formula dazu. Bevor du den Geber wieder zuschrauben kannst du hier mir der Ölmenge spielen. 

Wenn mir der Leerweg zu groß ist, mache ich die Scheibe raus und pumpe die Beläge etwas weiter zusammen (weiter raus). Hat bei mir schon paarmal gut funktioniert. Hat wie @Weezer bereits geschrieben hat, was mit den Quadringen zu tun.


----------



## MantaHai (29. Juni 2020)

Mir geht's vor allem um einen Vergleich. Ein Freund hat 35mm Leerweg & ich bin der Meinung, dass da was nicht stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidewiththeFlow (29. Juni 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Du kannst den Leerwege etwas einstellen mit der Ölmenge siehe auch das Video von Formula dazu. Bevor du den Geber wieder zuschrauben kannst du hier mir der Ölmenge spielen.



falsch

die Ölmenge ist vom System klar definiert! da ist nix mit Spielereien...egal an welcher Bremse.
wenn der Leerweg trotz korrekter Entlüfterei zu groß erscheint, dann liegt es meist daran, dass die Kolben nicht weit genug nachstellen.
Dies kann durch einfaches Mobilisieren, was ohnehin bei jeder Wartungsarbeit erfolgen sollte, behoben werden


----------



## hans7 (29. Juni 2020)

Weezer schrieb:


> falsch
> 
> die Ölmenge ist vom System klar definiert! da ist nix mit Spielereien...egal an welcher Bremse.
> wenn der Leerweg trotz korrekter Entlüfterei zu groß erscheint, dann liegt es meist daran, dass die Kolben nicht weit genug nachstellen.
> Dies kann durch einfaches Mobilisieren, was ohnehin bei jeder Wartungsarbeit erfolgen sollte, behoben werden



Das sieht Formula wohl etwas anders, die sagen in ihrem Video, das man das Feeling am Hebel mit mehr Öl beeinflussen soll, bis es einem passt.
Im Video bei ca. 4:40
Aber hier ist eher der Druckpunkt als der Leerweg gemeint, denke ich. 

Wenn du weniger Leerweg willst, bring die Beläge näher an die Scheibe.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (29. Juni 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Das sieht Formula wohl etwas anders, die sagen in ihrem Video, das man das Feeling am Hebel mit mehr Öl beeinflussen soll, bis es einem passt.
> Im Video bei ca. 4:40
> Aber hier ist eher der Druckpunkt als der Leerweg gemeint, denke ich.
> 
> Wenn du weniger Leerweg willst, bring die Beläge näher an die Scheibe.



habs mir gerade mal angesehen (video)
Ich denke, dass ist eine irreführende Erklärung im Video, denn bauartbedingt ist es nicht möglich, durch "überfüllen" des AGB's, unter Verwendung eines Bleedblock, den Druckpunkt/Leerweg zu justieren.
wenn du den Leerweg reduzieren möchtest, kannst du die Kolben, beim Befüllen/entlüften, ein Stück aus dem Gehäuse pumpen, das System tatsächlich überfüllen und du hast prompt einen kürzeren Leerweg, aber auch ein deutlich geringeres Lüftspiel.
dies hast du solange, bis die Beläge entsprechend verschlissen sind und das System sich wieder "normalisieren" kann.
Das gilt für jede im Markt erhältliche Bremse.

des Weiteren - siehe meine Erklärung oben


----------



## SteveD26 (29. Juni 2020)

Falls jemand den Cura 4 Bleed Block braucht und Zugang zu nem 3D Drucker hat, hab den mal abgezeichnet
und aus TPU gedruckt... Ausprobieren kann ich ihn aber erst am Wochenende...


hier der Link zu thingi:









						Formula Cura 4 Bleed Block by FraesAir
					

easy to print but not tested yet




					www.thingiverse.com


----------



## trischi24 (30. Juni 2020)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Hmmm. Mit Leerweg meine ich den Weg vom voll entlasteten Hebel bis zum Druckpunkt.



Hi, 
habs auch geschafft 
Hab mich etwas verschätzt. 15mm bis die Scheibe leicht schleift, 20mm bis zum Druckpunkt. Gemessen am Ende des Hebels.
Grüße


----------



## Exxun (16. Juli 2020)

Hallo vllt kann mir jemand helfen. Ich habe die Bremse mit dem Bleedblock der mit der Bremse kommt enlüftet. Also eine Seite dick, andere Seite Pad Spacer. Mit der dicken Seite drin hab ich einen top Druckpunkt, so wie es gerne hätte. Nehme ich den aber raus und tu die Beläge und die dünne Seite rein ist dieser viel zu nah am Lenker. Macht da der Bleedblock aus dem teuren Formula-Kit einen unterschied ? Wenn nein, wie kann ich das Problem beheben ?


----------



## Halorider (16. Juli 2020)

Exxun schrieb:


> Hallo vllt kann mir jemand helfen. Ich habe die Bremse mit dem Bleedblock der mit der Bremse kommt enlüftet. Also eine Seite dick, andere Seite Pad Spacer. Mit der dicken Seite drin hab ich einen top Druckpunkt, so wie es gerne hätte. Nehme ich den aber raus und tu die Beläge und die dünne Seite rein ist dieser viel zu nah am Lenker. Macht da der Bleedblock aus dem teuren Formula-Kit einen unterschied ? Wenn nein, wie kann ich das Problem beheben ?


Ich benutze einen dünnere spacer zb. den von shimano 10mm dick, das originale hat 10,8 oder wenn du an der zange fertig bist,einfach einen 1,5mm spacer zwieschen die beläge schieben und oben an der pumpe mit dem entlüften weiter machen , so habe ich 10-15 mm leerweg


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (16. Juli 2020)

Ich nehm nen 10er Imbus ?


----------



## Exxun (16. Juli 2020)

danke, werde ich probieren


----------



## trischi24 (16. Juli 2020)

Exxun schrieb:


> Hallo vllt kann mir jemand helfen. Ich habe die Bremse mit dem Bleedblock der mit der Bremse kommt enlüftet.



Der Bleedblock der mit der Bremse kommt? Meinst du etwas das graue ovale Teil ? Das ist kein Bleedblock, sondern lediglich ein Abstandshalter zum Transport.
Beläge raus, Kolben mit Gefühl zurückdrücken und irgendwas dazwischen klemmen. Dann sollte das Entlüften auch problemlos klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (17. Juli 2020)

Ich habe sechs Cura 4 Sättel. Alle beim ersten Versuch sofort luftfrei bekommen.
Verarbeitungsqualität super und Funktion top.
Entweder ich habe extremes Glück, oder ich nehme mir einfach genug Zeit und habe nicht zwei linke Hände.


----------



## Grizzly28 (17. Juli 2020)

Bei mir war die reine Cura4 problemlos und einfach zu entlüften. Irgendwann klemmte ein Kolben etwas, aber das hat Cosmic in kürzester Zeit und unbürokratisch gerichtet.


----------



## sunchild (22. Juli 2020)

Meine Cura 2 lässt sich nicht optimal entlüften, habe schon alles wie hier beschrieben steht probiert. Druckpunkt ist immer noch weiter entfernt als bei der vorderen Bremse und nicht so wie es vorher war. Hatte mit CosmicSports telefoniert und mir wurde geraten Geberkolben Kit und Membran Kit zu tauschen. Ich werde auch noch den Speedlock rausnehmen, obwohl er vorne bis jetzt ohne Probleme funktioniert.
Hat jemand eine Anleitung wie man den Hebel zerlegt? Denke mal die Schraube für die Griffweiteneinstellung lösen und dann die Schraube die den Hebel fixiert.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar und schon mal vielen Dank.


----------



## hans7 (22. Juli 2020)

sunchild schrieb:


> Meine Cura 2 lässt sich nicht optimal entlüften, habe schon alles wie hier beschrieben steht probiert. Druckpunkt ist immer noch weiter entfernt als bei der vorderen Bremse und nicht so wie es vorher war. Hatte mit CosmicSports telefoniert und mir wurde geraten Geberkolben Kit und Membran Kit zu tauschen. Ich werde auch noch den Speedlock rausnehmen, obwohl er vorne bis jetzt ohne Probleme funktioniert.
> Hat jemand eine Anleitung wie man den Hebel zerlegt? Denke mal die Schraube für die Griffweiteneinstellung lösen und dann die Schraube die den Hebel fixiert.
> Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar und schon mal vielen Dank.



Ist der Druckpunkt schwammig oder nur nicht am gleichen Punkt wie vorher? Wenn der Druckpunkt hat ist und nur näher am Lenker, muss das nichts mit Entlüften zu tun haben


----------



## SteveD26 (22. Juli 2020)

Hab meine jetzt leider an Formula eingeschickt. Fachhandler meint, dass es das Problem mit den Quadringen ist. Musst mir jetzt ne andere ranbauen. Frage, wenn ich die von Formula zurückbekomme und die dann verkaufe, was wäre ein fairer Preis für zwei Cura 4 inkl. Scheiben? Bin ca. 700 km damit gefahren...
Kenn mich da null aus...


----------



## sunchild (23. Juli 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Ist der Druckpunkt schwammig oder nur nicht am gleichen Punkt wie vorher? Wenn der Druckpunkt hat ist und nur näher am Lenker, muss das nichts mit Entlüften zu tun haben



Der Druckpunkt ist nicht am gleichen Punkt wie vorher, einiges weiter weg. Schwammig ist er eigentlich nicht, OK, nicht ganz so hart. Ist aber auch nicht so als würde mal Luft komprimieren. Bin dabei sie zu zerlegen, hänge aber am Sprengring, da ich keine Sprengringzange für Innenring habe, sondern nur für außen. Muss ich mir morgen besorgen und dann tausche ich den Geberkolben.


----------



## mihael (22. August 2020)

Hallo. Ich baue die Curas zum entlüften mittlerweile vom Rad ab und entlüfte sie vor mir auf der Werkbank. Cura2 und Cura4. Bei der hinteren Bremse der Cura4 hat das entlüften etwas länger gedauert. Ich nehme zwei Spritzen und ziehe das Mineralöl hin und her mit den Spritzen, nehme dann abwechslungsweise Bremsgriff und Bremssattel in die Hand damit die in verschiedenen Position stehen, wenn ich das Öl hin und her drücke. Zwischendurch ziehe ich dann wieder an ner spritz aber eben nicht zu fest. Das ist eigentlich zu den Entlüftungsvideso ziemlich Banal, wie ich das mache. Funktioniert aber hervorragend. Ich habe noch einen Satz MT7 Bremsen hier. Vorne und hinten, Sind neu, habe nur mal die Leitung gekürzt. Meine MT7 kamen nie zum Einsatz, da mir die Cura sehr gut gefällt und super in der Hand liegt. Sollte jemand tauschen wollen mit seinen Curas, einfach per pm bei mir melden.

LG


----------



## Reinerdir (10. Oktober 2020)

Nachdem die Tektro Orion in den Alpen meinte ihren Dienst quittieren zu müssen, habe ich gestern die Cura 4 an meinem Xduro Nduro2.0 verbaut. Ich habe erst nach dem Video von Formula am Vorderrad einen ordentlichen Druckpunkt hinbekommen, jetzt ist aber alles so wie es nach meinem Geschmack sein soll. Auch ohne einbremsen ist die Cura schon gefühlt bissiger als die Tektro. Durch das Vakuum ziehen und das nach unten schwenken des Bremshebels ist auch noch gut Luft aus dem System entwichen.


----------



## AMSel130 (5. November 2020)

Ich habe heute meine Cura2 am Hinterrad umgebaut auf Cura 4. Also Nehmer von der 4er mit speedlock montiert und entlüftet. Ein guter Druckpunkt kam erst zustande, als ich nach dem ich die Spritze von Nehmer entfernt habe, den Nehmer mit Bremsbelägen montiert habe, Bremshebel gezogen bis Druckpunkt da war und dann den Hebel gezogen befestigt habe und dann noch etwas Flüssigkeit rein gedrückt habe. Wenns so bleibt bin ich weiterhin von der Cura 2/4 überzeugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMSel130 (9. November 2020)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Cura2 am Hinterrad umgebaut auf Cura 4. Also Nehmer von der 4er mit speedlock montiert und entlüftet. Ein guter Druckpunkt kam erst zustande, als ich nach dem ich die Spritze von Nehmer entfernt habe, den Nehmer mit Bremsbelägen montiert habe, Bremshebel gezogen bis Druckpunkt da war und dann den Hebel gezogen befestigt habe und dann noch etwas Flüssigkeit rein gedrückt habe. Wenns so bleibt bin ich weiterhin von der Cura 2/4 überzeugt


Druckpunkt bleibt schön weit außen. Bei der ganzen entlüftungs Aktion hat es aber offenbar Dichtungen im Geber zerlegt. Wenn ich mit dem Druckpunkt spiele wandert der Hebel immer näher an den Lenker. Cosmicsports meinte es seien solche Fälle bekannt 🤯
Hatte jemand schon ähnliches?


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. April 2021)

Gibt's eigentlich ne Alternative zum Originalbleedkit? Das ist ja brutal überteuert.


----------



## burn23 (29. April 2021)

Ich nehm immer das Entlüftungskit der Reverb, war noch vorhanden und passt perfekt. Bleedblock nehm ich den von Shimano, war ebenfalls noch vorhanden. Entlüften klappt prima damit!


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. April 2021)

Reverb ist ein guter Tipp. Da könnte ich glatt noch eins haben.


----------



## GiantReignrider (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ich hatte beim Projekt "Cura 4 Geber mit Gustav M Bremszange" -Entlüften auch massive Probleme. Hier mein Erfahrungsbericht, vielleicht hilft´s dem Einen oder Anderen!!

Wie bereits erwähnt, Cura 4 Geber (in Gold für reichlich "Blingbling") mittels Hope Stahlflexleitung an eine Gustav Bremszange angeschlossen. Die Entlüfterei dauerte bestimmt eine halbe Stunde. Mittels 2 Spritzen das rote Shimano Öl ständig hin und her geschoben. Immer und immer wieder kamen noch kleinste Luftbläschen, es war eher leicht schäumig. Doch irgendwann war es soweit. Die Bremse dann montiert und ab auf den Trail. Irgendwann bemerkte ich, wie der Druckpunkt immer weiter zum Lenker wanderte. Und wenn ich den Hebel gezogen hielt, gab der Druckpunkt nach einigen Sekunden nach. Ich dachte erst, dass der Geberkolben kaputt sei. Doch ich hatte die einleuchtende Idee, einfach mal den Bremsgriff am Lenker nach unten zu drehen, so dass der Geberkolben der tiefste Punkt ist und der Ausgleichsbehälter darüber sitzt. Und siehe da, Druckpunkt war wieder vorhanden. Es war also zu wenig Öl drin. Doch wie konnte das sein? Ich habe mir dann zuhause in Ruhe die Explosionszeichungen angeschaut. Es liegt tatsächlich am Faltenbalg des Ausgleichbehälters. Schaut Euch den mal auf den Exzeichnungen an. Der hat 3 "Flügel", welche gegen die Außenwandung des Behälters anstehen. Ich bin dann mit dieser Erkenntnis wieder ran ans Bremse-Entlüften. Ich ging folgendermaßen vor:

2 Spritzen, eine mit Öl gefüllt auf die Bremszange geschraubt. Die zweite Spritze, ohne Kolben (also offen wie der Trichter beim Shimano Entlüftungskit) an die Öffnung der MITTLEREN Entlüftungsschraube aufgeschraubt. Es ist die Schraube, welche über der Schnüffelbohrung des Geberkolbens sitzt, wenn der Bremsgriff am Lenker zum Boden hin ausgerichtet ist.

Nun das Öl von der Bremszange hin zum Geber drücken. Logischerweise zeigt der offene Spritzenkörper nach oben, damit die Brühe nicht heraus läuft. Irgendwann war dann das ganze Öl in der am Geber montieren Spritze. Dann habe ich das Öl mit der Zangenspritze wieder zurück gesaugt, denn dann werden die Luftbläschen nicht so verwirbelt und steigen in der Spritze gleich auf. 
Nun aber der Knackpunkt: beim zweiten Mal "Öl zum Geber drücken" habe ich während des Spritze betätigens den Geber mal in alle Richtungen ausgerichtet. Vor Allem so, dass der AGB, besser gesagt der Bremsleitungsabgang nach oben zeigt. Obwohl ja die Bremse beim ersten Befüllen schon hätte fast voll sein MÜSSEN, kam da noch reichlich Luft heraus. Diesen Vorgang wiederholte ich noch mehrere Male, bis ich sicher war, dass der AGB luftfrei ist.

Die restliche "Feinluft" hab ich dann über den normalen Entlüftungsvorgang heraus bekommen. Immer wieder mal den Bremsgriff betätigen beim Ansaugen, Leitung abklopfen, nach dam Ansaugen warten, bis die Luftbläschen in der Spritze nach oben gestiegen sind. 

Das war dann schon ein Geduldsspiel, bis die Bremse luftleer war, ging bestimmt eine Stunde ins Land.

Zum Abschluss habe ich dann die Kolben an der Bremszange jeweils 1mm aus der "Grundstellung" heraus gefahren. Warum? Damit ich beim Verschließen des Systems auch die letzte Luftansammlung raus bekomme. 
Ich habe dann die offene Spritze am Geber entfernt und die Entlüftungsschraube leicht angesetzt, die Schraube zeigt logischerweise nach oben. Dann an der Zangenspritze nochmals ein wenig Druck aufgebaut. Als ich dann sah, dass das Öl aus der losen Entlüftungsschraube austrat, hab ich diese verschlossen. 

Bei der Zange habe ich dann die Spritze entfernt und auch da die Entlüftungsschraube lose eingeschraubt. Nun der Trick mit den 1mm herausstehenden Kolben: Die lose Entlüftungsschraube der Zange zeigt nach oben. Ich drücke die Kolben gefühlvoll zurück, bis das Öl an der losen Entlüftungsschraube austritt. Die Entlüftungsschraube festziehen, das ganze System sollte nun Luftfrei sein. Eine erste Testfahrt ließ mich dann fast über den Lenker absteigen. DIE BREMSPOWER IST EINFACH NUR BRACHIAL!! Dosierbar, aber brachial!! mit meinen 120 kg Gesamtgewicht ist ein Nosewheelie nur eine Frage des gefühlvollen Hebel ziehens mit einem Finger.

Auf jeden Fall sieht der Cura Geber sehr schick aus, wobei ich persönlich die Shimano XT Griffe, welche ich vorher montiert hatte, von der Funktionalität und vom Fingergefühl (speziell der Bremshebel) etwas besser fand. Bei mir fährt halt immer ein gewisser Faktor Blingbling mit  

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dem Einen oder Anderen Cura-Entlüftungs-Geplagten weiter helfen.

MfG

Stefan


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Mai 2021)

Mal was ähnliches:

Ich fahre an 3 Bikes die DRT Geber mit Gustav Bremszangen.
War alles ganz problemlos.

Beim GPI + Tandem war das ein Neuaufbau mit DRT Gebern, Stahlflex und Gustav Bremszangen, da habe ich das System von Grund auf befüllen und entlüften müssen.
Beim Argon hab ich nur die Gustav-Griffe demontiert, die Leitung zum Bremssattel blieb normal befüllt.
Dann die DRT Geber separat entlüftet und dann die Leitung zusammengeschraubt.

An den Bremszangen hab ich vorher jeweils die Isolatoren herausgenommen, und den Trickstuff Bleed Block der DRT verwendet.

Das Tandem wartet noch auf seine verstärkten Carbonfelgen aus China, dann folgt da der Praxistest.
Beim GPI und Argon ist die Bremsleistung jetzt Gustav 4.0 !

Bezüglich der Cura 4: deren Bremszangen haben auch 18mm Kolben wie bei der Gustav, bezüglich Größe AGB sollte das eigentlich passen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pispesca (25. Juli 2021)

GiantReignrider schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte beim Projekt "Cura 4 Geber mit Gustav M Bremszange" -Entlüften auch massive Probleme. Hier mein Erfahrungsbericht, vielleicht hilft´s dem Einen oder Anderen!!
> 
> ...


Ähnliches Problem, nur war bei mir an der falschen Stelle ein Loch in der Bremsleitung 


GiantReignrider schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte beim Projekt "Cura 4 Geber mit Gustav M Bremszange" -Entlüften auch massive Probleme. Hier mein Erfahrungsbericht, vielleicht hilft´s dem Einen oder Anderen!!
> 
> ...


Ähnliches Problem, nur war bei mir an der Bremsleitung ein nadelspitze großes Loch drin . Zum Glück hab schon alles vermutet


----------



## DaniT (20. August 2021)

Sagt mal, wenn ich meine Cura4 entlüfte und den Bremshebel flitschen lasse kann ich danach sau viel Luft rausdrücken, kennt Ihr das?!
Die Bremse bekomme ich so nicht entlüftet oder wirklich so lange machen bis nichts mehr kommt?
Bin Dankbar für jeden Rat!


----------



## DaniT (20. August 2021)

Achse aber dann in die entgegengesetzte Richtung als Öl Richtung Bremskolben...nichts.


----------



## trischi24 (21. August 2021)

Nix für ungut, aber wenn du Rat brauchst, musst du vermutlich schon etwas genauer beschreiben was du da tust. 
Grüße


----------



## DaniT (21. August 2021)

Hi @trischi24 ah ok.
Standard entlüften wie in der Anleitung, Am Geber und am Nehmer eine Spritze, was schickeres von Rock Shox und dann wird das Öl durchgedrückt.
Beim Durchdrücken wird der Hebel betätigt, mal schnell mal langsam mal wird er "flitschen" gelassen.
Beim durchdrücken ohne Hebelbetätigung entstehen keine Luftblasen mehr, beim Hebel betätigen auch nach 20mal kommen immer noch Luftblasen, umso schneller umso mehr.
Das kann ich quasi endlos fortführen.
Allerdings ist es auch so, dass wenn ich dann test fahre der Druckpunkt da ist, wenn ich die Bremse schleifen lasse allerdings ist der Druckpunkt weg.
Besser?
Viele Grüße und Dank,
DaniT


----------



## DaniT (21. August 2021)

Hat geklappt nach insgesamt drei Tagen... entlüftens...
Wie hat's geklappt, Kolben-Spritze abgeschraubt und Kolben verschlossen und dann noch eine Spritze am Hebel und immer wieder Hebel ziehen, flitschen lassen, das habe ich statt zu fahren den heutigen Tag gemacht...und siehe da, es hat funktioniert.
Jetzt ist auch alles wieder wie es sein soll, top Druckpunkt, schöner ein Fingerhebel.
Happiness
Vielleicht hilft ja jemandem mein Bericht, bei nem ähnlich hartnäckigen Fall.
Und als Dank noch ein Bild.
Grüße


----------



## boardrocker (5. Januar 2022)

DaniT schrieb:


> Hat geklappt nach insgesamt drei Tagen... entlüftens...
> Wie hat's geklappt, Kolben-Spritze abgeschraubt und Kolben verschlossen und dann noch eine Spritze am Hebel und immer wieder Hebel ziehen, flitschen lassen, das habe ich statt zu fahren den heutigen Tag gemacht...und siehe da, es hat funktioniert.
> Jetzt ist auch alles wieder wie es sein soll, top Druckpunkt, schöner ein Fingerhebel.
> Happiness
> ...


Lässige Bremshebel! Nicht Serie, was'n das für eine Ausführung? 
Übrigens Tipp fürs völlig problemlose Entlüften: bevor man loslegt, die Hebelweite rausdrehen!


----------



## DaniT (5. Januar 2022)

Die kamen über Rg Components aus Italien, hier im Bikemarkt als Lucius vertreten ;-)
Beste Grüße


----------



## Osti (6. Januar 2022)

DaniT schrieb:


> Die kamen über Rg Components aus Italien, hier im Bikemarkt als Lucius vertreten ;-)
> Beste Grüße


habe ich auch, sehr gute Teile! und der Lupius(?) war auch extrem hilfsbereit! 

nur das Umpressen der Lagerhülsen war ne sch... Frickelei.


----------



## DaniT (6. Januar 2022)

Sorry, der heißt: Lupicus
Ok, bei mir sind die einfach raus gefallen, der Wechsel war total easy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrv153 (23. Juni 2022)

Weiß jemand ob das Bleed Kit auf die Cura 4 passt? https://www.bike-discount.de/de/jagwire-ersatz-anschlusstuecke-fuer-elite-bleed-kit
Mineralöl ausführung.

Mineralöl-Ausführung enthält Ersatzadapter für Shimano®, Magura®, Tektro®, TRP® und Hayes®
DOT-Ausführung enthält Ersatzadapter für SRAM® Bleeding Edge, Formula®, Hayes®, und Hope®
Habe mir das Mineralöl Kit bestellt und erst als es da war gesehen das anscheinend kein Adapter für Formula dabei ist...


----------



## DaniT (23. Juni 2022)

Ich hab eine ähnliche Spritze…
Die ist super am Geber aber am Nehmer hat das bei mir vom Platz her mit der großen Schraube nicht gepasst…😧


----------



## DaniT (23. Juni 2022)

So ist mein Setup


----------



## mrv153 (23. Juni 2022)

DaniT schrieb:


> Ich hab eine ähnliche Spritze…
> Die ist super am Geber aber am Nehmer hat das bei mir vom Platz her mit der großen Schraube nicht gepasst…😧


ja grad geschaut, ist zu dick.
Evtl klappts ja damit:








						Festo Muffe M5 innen/außen
					

Festo Muffe M5 innen/außen:




					www.jautsch.de


----------



## mrv153 (15. Juli 2022)

Ist das normal das mir das Mineralöl am Sattel entgegenkommt, wenn ich die Schraube löse? Am Hebel ist noch zu.. Eigentlich sollte unten doch nichts rauslaufen oder?
Nach dem Entlüften läufts ebenfalls unten wieder raus, sobald ich die Spritze abschraube.


----------



## hans7 (15. Juli 2022)

mrv153 schrieb:


> Ist das normal das mir das Mineralöl am Sattel entgegenkommt, wenn ich die Schraube löse? Am Hebel ist noch zu.. Eigentlich sollte unten doch nichts rauslaufen oder?
> Nach dem Entlüften läufts ebenfalls unten wieder raus, sobald ich die Spritze abschraube.


Normal, hab ich auch an den Bremsen.
Kannst versuchen beim Öffnen das Bike so zu stellen, das der Sattel höher als der Geber liegt.


----------



## mrv153 (15. Juli 2022)

hans7 schrieb:


> Normal, hab ich auch an den Bremsen.
> Kannst versuchen beim Öffnen das Bike so zu stellen, das der Sattel höher als der Geber liegt.


Ja genau das habe ich gemacht. Hat 3 versuche gebraucht die cura 4 Luft frei zu bekommen


----------



## DaniT (15. Juli 2022)

Na immerhin, ich plane mittlerweile mit zwei bis drei Tagen aber dann ist’s verlässlich Luft frei.


----------



## Homer4 (15. Juli 2022)

Ich habe auch ne neue Cura 4. Hinten war ich faul und wollte mal schlaumeiern zum Entlüften  
Also:
Bremse ohne Innenverlegung installiert. Kolben rausgepumpt, schön gleichmäßig alle.
Danach habe ich die Bremse geöffnet, innen verlegt und immer auf ein Gefälle geachtet, gekürzt und wieder zusammen gebaut.
Jetzt kommts: Dann habe ich die Bremsbeläge ausgebaut, die obere Entlüftungsschraube geöffnet und unten die Kolben mit einen Reifenheber zurück gedrückt. Und schwupps stand oben ne 1a Flüssigkeitssäule an. Der Druckpunkt war Schulnote 2+ für mich.
Gestern nochmal entlüftet und tatsächlich noch was raus geholt an Leerweg/früher Druckpunkt.

Wunderschöne Bremse mit Verbesserungspotenzial bei Griffweitenverstellung und Banjoanschluss am Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (15. Juli 2022)

Zum Thema Druckpunkt:
Ich hatte auch einen etwas zu weichen Druckpunkt, auch nach entlüften. Der Fehler lag daran, dass der Sattel nicht 100% parallel zur Scheibe stand. Nach ausrichten war er dann richtig gut


----------



## chem (22. September 2022)

Hat jemand die go to Anleitung parat? Was ist das beste Video oder die beste schriftliche Anleitung? Ich stehe vor meinem ersten Mal 😱


----------



## mrwulf (22. September 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Hat jemand die go to Anleitung parat? Was ist das beste Video oder die beste schriftliche Anleitung? Ich stehe vor meinem ersten Mal 😱








Genau daran halten….hat bei mir das beste Ergebnis gebracht. Und hochwertiges Bleedkit verwenden. Hatte mal ein günstige, bevor ich das orig. Formula gekauft hatte. Damit war das Entlüften deutlich einfacher.


----------



## coaby (Samstag um 08:04)

Jemand Erfahrung mit dem entlüftungskit von xlc für die cura? ? Tut das seinen Job?



			https://r2-bike.com/XLC-Entlueftungskit-fuer-Formula-Cura-Bremsen?iso=DE&gclid=CjwKCAiAqt-dBhBcEiwATw-ggIPCTG9M9WzZ9WS2g0kMk46EzEfWCEtvxQBJAAWGqHJ4k7d2scvOyhoCN_sQAvD_BwE


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (Sonntag um 10:05)

Moin! Hat schonmal jemand probiert, die Olive und Pin von Shimano oder Magura bei der Cura4 zu verbauen? An die Formula Teile kommt man gerade irgendwie schlecht ran.


----------



## oldwoodkai (Sonntag um 10:45)

Ich habe meine Teile vor kurzem bei R2Bike bestellt 
da war/ist alles vorrätig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7SidedCube (Sonntag um 10:50)

coaby schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit dem entlüftungskit von xlc für die cura? ? Tut das seinen Job?
> 
> 
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/XLC-Entlueftungskit-fuer-Formula-Cura-Bremsen?iso=DE&gclid=CjwKCAiAqt-dBhBcEiwATw-ggIPCTG9M9WzZ9WS2g0kMk46EzEfWCEtvxQBJAAWGqHJ4k7d2scvOyhoCN_sQAvD_BwE


Ja, hat bei mir seinen Job getan 👍


----------



## intrasurg (Sonntag um 18:52)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Moin! Hat schonmal jemand probiert, die Olive und Pin von Shimano oder Magura bei der Cura4 zu verbauen? An die Formula Teile kommt man gerade irgendwie schlecht ran.


Ich hab's ausprobiert (Shimano Hülse und Olive), geht leider nicht!


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (Sonntag um 18:56)

intrasurg schrieb:


> Ich hab's ausprobiert (Shimano Hülse und Olive), geht leider nicht!



Hm, schade. Dann verwenden die bei dem Formula Pin die Gummidichtung nicht nur zum Spaß. Hätte gehofft es würde gehen, hab von den Shimano Teilen noch einige übrig.


----------



## intrasurg (Sonntag um 19:09)

Hatte sich irgendwie nicht richtig verpresst. Scheint vor allem mit der Überwurfmutter nicht zusammen zu passen.


----------



## Mr_stef (Sonntag um 23:09)

Mein Tyee mit Formula Cura 4 kommt bald und ich will vorbereitet sein. Da ich eh Pedale bestellen muss, überlege ich mir gleich das Bleedkit zu kaufen. Allerdings habe ich auch noch ein Reverb Bleed Kit im Keller. Kann mir einer sagen, ob das hier passt? Manche hier haben das der Reverb verwendet, aber da gibts auch verschiedene und man liest, dass es bei der Cura 4 eng zu geht. Klammern hat die Spritze nicht, aber in dem youtube Video werden auch keine Klammern verwendet
(P.S. bei meinem Bleedkit Fehlen die O-Ringe, aber ich habe noch 3x1 O-Ringe da, die sollten passen.)


----------

